# Any ants here looking to go work for Amazon?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

I had read that they're looking for 100K new employees for warehouse & delivery.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

In other news .... Amazon just announced they are stopping all "non-essential" deliveries.....

I saw the 100k hiring yesterday. Than the "non-essential" today. I imagine they are going to make bank off delivery given no one will be going out to shop. 

Delivery might be a good option for folks that need to fill $$$$ gap while we wait for things to return to normal.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

AmazonFlex is not doing deliveries here. They will be using their own drivers and delivery trucks. They might start again in April or May. Not sure if that is official or not.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> In other news .... Amazon just announced they are stopping all "non-essential" deliveries.....
> 
> I saw the 100k hiring yesterday. Than the "non-essential" today. I imagine they are going to make bank off delivery given no one will be going out to shop.
> 
> Delivery might be a good option for folks that need to fill $$$$ gap while we wait for things to return to normal.


Thats 4 $$$$ symbols. Does it really pay that much? I just signed up


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

If I were physically able to, I’d apply with Amazon. But they work you to death, literally. The drivers work such long hours, and have no time to go to the restroom. 

But if you’re young, go for it. It’s one of the places that’s hiring.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Invisible said:


> If I were physically able to, I'd apply with Amazon. But they work you to death, literally. The drivers work such long hours, and have no time to go to the restroom.
> 
> But if you're young, go for it. It's one of the places that's hiring.


Well Uber pays shit for long hours. I hope it's better.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> I had read that they're looking for 100K new employees for warehouse & delivery.


https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/03/amazon-warehouse-employee-has-coronavirus/608341/


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Zero job listings in Houston


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

if jeff was not as sleazy as travis , i might have considered it , but they both practice exploitation.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I just got work with Imperfect Foods 
They are in many cities
https://www.imperfectfoods.com/jobs


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Just started with Amazon 10 days ago. The good. 1Making fantastic money. 2Will never do an Uber or Lyft ride again. 3can fill in times when don’t have Amazon deliveries with other things. The bad. Being brand new can give you days with very little blocks. Hope I get full daily scheduled blocks soon.


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

Hopindrew said:


> Just started with Amazon 10 days ago. The good. 1Making fantastic money. 2Will never do an Uber or Lyft ride again. 3can fill in times when don't have Amazon deliveries with other things. The bad. Being brand new can give you days with very little blocks. Hope I get full daily scheduled blocks soon.


Is that flex? Your own car?


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

2win said:


> Is that flex? Your own car?


My own car. I put less miles on it with amazon than Uber. I also do another delivery app to fill in when I don't have amazon deliveries. This is 4 days and I had a bad Sunday made over a hundred more on another app I do as well.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Well I'm pretty bored so I applied to all the other gigs last week. The only one that's looking like a go is Postmates. All the others put me on the waiting list, including Lyft and Flex.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

2win said:


> Is that flex? Your own car?


i probably made about 950 between both apps and cash tips in 4 days. 22 hours with amazon .


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

Hopindrew said:


> i probably made about 950 between both apps and cash tips in 4 days. 22 hours with amazon .


How many miles on your car to get that payout


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm banned from Flex. Quit a couple years ago and tried signing up last week and was told no but I could dispute it lol


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

2win said:


> How many miles on your car to get that payout


I didn't keep track but definitely less than uber



TBone said:


> I'm banned from Flex. Quit a couple years ago and tried signing up last week and was told no but I could dispute it lol


What did they ban you for?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> What did they ban you for?


i asked to be deactivated about a month or two before christmas since I was only getting 6 hours a month. They said i could come back but then they sent me emails telling me to login and accept shifts at Christmas time so I sent them an angry response lol


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

TBone said:


> i asked to be deactivated about a month or two before christmas since I was only getting 6 hours a month. They said i could come back but then they sent me emails telling me to login and accept shifts at Christmas time so I sent them an angry response lol


Why only 6 hours? Do you mean you were only scheduled with 6 hours reserved blocks a month? You can get more blocks when they pop up occasionally.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> Why only 6 hours? Do you mean you were only scheduled with 6 hours reserved blocks a month? You can get more blocks when they pop up occasionally.


technically, it was prime now if that matters 
I tried and could not get any blocks. They never appeared for me..ever.
I believe I had a bad delivery score after a worker just walked up and gave me a bag on top of a bunch of deliveries. I finished my route in 1 hour and 50 minutes then checked the last bag and it was 40+ minutes across town. I called support to tell them I could not deliver it on time and would be dropping it back off at the warehouse. They told me I should go ahead deliver it and I refused because I would not get paid for anything over 2 hours. I walked into the warehouse, told them I had a return, they complained nobody from support called them about it and started whining so I put the bag down and walked out.


----------



## Leoncio (Mar 6, 2019)

Hopindrew said:


> Just started with Amazon 10 days ago. The good. 1Making fantastic money. 2Will never do an Uber or Lyft ride again. 3can fill in times when don't have Amazon deliveries with other things. The bad. Being brand new can give you days with very little blocks. Hope I get full daily scheduled blocks soon.


Try 0 blocks after you deliver 300 packages. Amazon just lures you in and when you think you got a new job they stop sending you blocks compleately.



jeanocelot said:


> I had read that they're looking for 100K new employees for warehouse & delivery.


Been deliverying as a Flex driver since 2018. 100% delivery rate, never late, but I have no blocks to deliver. I have no idea how amazon needs that many people, maybe in some markets in LA, but most places only use their contractors running the Prime. Also, the morale is at its lowest, if you know someone who is a driver or wherehouse, ask them, am not lying.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Leoncio said:


> Try 0 blocks after you deliver 300 packages. Amazon just lures you in and when you think you got a new job they stop sending you blocks compleately.
> 
> 
> Been deliverying as a Flex driver since 2018. 100% delivery rate, never late, but I have no blocks to deliver. I have no idea how amazon needs that many people, maybe in some markets in LA, but most places only use their contractors running the Prime. Also, the morale is at its lowest, if you know someone who is a driver or wherehouse, ask them, am not lying.


They seem to be hiring to many new drivers that's for sure. But I will say even just getting 1 to 2 blocks a day would still be so much better than Uber.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Most the blocks now are 3-3.5 hours, which of course they give you more packages on the smallest routes than on the medium size routes.

It may be better than nothing, but 300 a week after gas isn't any better than an unemployment check....


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Most the blocks now are 3-3.5 hours, which of course they give you more packages on the smallest routes than on the medium size routes.
> 
> It may be better than nothing, but 300 a week after gas isn't any better than an unemployment check....


Don't do the warehouse. It doesn't pay.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Most the blocks now are 3-3.5 hours, which of course they give you more packages on the smallest routes than on the medium size routes.
> 
> It may be better than nothing, but 300 a week after gas isn't any better than an unemployment check....


My understanding from a friend that runs 42 trucks as a contractor told me that they are trying to phase out flex and go to all contractors. Most people getting Amazon delivery these days are actually working for one of the contractors. It depends on location.

He also told me not to even try... it would be too hard on me since I'm not a spring chicken. He said that flex is good for older people in the areas that have it since you can just take smaller blocks. There again, some areas have flex and others don't. It just depends on how many contractors are in an area.


----------

